# do u like birds???



## Dukz13 (Aug 27, 2009)

so anybody have birds?? show your pics?? oh and do u know any good aussie bird sites??


----------



## amy5189 (Aug 27, 2009)

love birds. the snakes are having them for dinner as i type. lol.

but i have some chickens and a budgie. sorry nothing interesting... :-( don't even have any pics...


----------



## xander (Aug 27, 2009)

Birds are the best. So much more personality than reptiles. A good site is smileybirds.com.au.Its a pretty good bird forum. Alos www. theparrotrescuecentre.com.au is great for information


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Aug 27, 2009)

I have 2 Long Billed Corellas who are absolutely gorgeous. We rescued them from the RSPCA a few months ago, one whilstles and says a few words, the other one says "hello D^&khead" when my other half gets home.
I love big birds, especially parrots


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 27, 2009)

I love birds, especially brunnettes with a good sense of humour & love their rock & metal \m/


......aw cmon, someone had to say it! 

Yeah, birds are tops, have had many a parrot & cocky over the years, but currently sans feathered friends.


----------



## Dukz13 (Aug 27, 2009)

thanku


----------



## murry (Aug 27, 2009)

Try these web site i find the second one more useful they also cover foreign birds
Avicultural Society of Australia
Birdcare Home page
Pictured is a Princess parrot and also a Bourke parrot near the tail


----------



## Dukz13 (Aug 27, 2009)

cheers nice bird


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 27, 2009)

I love birds. I only have one pet bird now - a sun conure. But I have a few pics of wild birds to show you.









































and my conure Sunny


----------



## PhilK (Aug 27, 2009)

Our Archie is a HUGE part of the family now. I never ever in a million years thought I would have a bird as a pet.. but one day at the pet shop I was buying some stuff for my snake and this little fella fell at my feet. He rn over to me and climbed up my jeans and t-shirt all the way to my shoulder and was chattering away playing with my ear and hair. I reserved him that day and bought him the next morning.. I was in LOVE!

When we came to pick him up, he was nowhere to be found and I freaked out that they had sold him by accident.. but a quick search of the store found him sitting on the dog food quite happily - apparently he was impossible to keep in his cage hahaha. We brought him home and he became part of the family quicker than you can imagine. Such a sweetheart, full of character and mischief. Amazing pet!

Some photos of the first day he came home:






















Some more photos of him taken pretty recently.






















He loves a scratch and he will happily relieve himself on anything he can!


----------



## Dukz13 (Aug 27, 2009)

awsome fotoz guys love the sun conures ay im looking into buying 1 now


----------



## Dukz13 (Aug 28, 2009)

nemore?


----------



## JasonL (Aug 28, 2009)

I only like birds that eat other birds, Birds that feed on nectar and seeds are boring... they are also way too hard to photograph with cheap gear...


----------



## Poggle (Aug 28, 2009)

JasonL said:


> I only like birds that eat other birds, Birds that feed on nectar and seeds are boring... they are also way too hard to photograph with cheap gear...


 So crows eating crows on the raod count?? nah just aplying .. birds of prey are amazing.. currently have a barn owl getting rehab at my place.. beautful bird!


----------



## Ozzie Python (Aug 28, 2009)

heres a few of our cockateils. started with 2, now have 10, and they just wont stop laying eggs!!


----------



## Poggle (Aug 28, 2009)

yeah once those lil buggers get going they keep on going!


----------



## JasonL (Aug 28, 2009)

Poggle said:


> So crows eating crows on the raod count?? nah just aplying .. birds of prey are amazing.. currently have a barn owl getting rehab at my place.. beautful bird!



I like Crows (Ravans)... Many years ago whilst walking along a beach, I witnessed an amazing animal enclounter between a Ravan and a large Great Cormorant... I was watching the "shag" fly along the beach when a big black missle came a hundred miles and hour over the tree line, wings folded back raptor style and speard straight into the much larger Cormorant, both birds seperated on impact and fell to the ground, as we were quite close at this stage the Raven righted itself and flew off, as we walked past the Cormorant it was clear it wasn't going far and was looking at us beak open, making various noises and looked to have a broken wing. Then when we had walked past and down the beach further, the Raven had returned and was pulling the much larger and heavier screaming Cormorant up the beach into the bushes by it's wing..... You don't see that sort of thing every day....


----------



## JasonL (Aug 28, 2009)

Birds like these are good... I know a bloke that got attacked by a powerful owl when he shone his torch on it.... this fella was not pleased with me either.... a bit scary really.


----------



## Sturdy (Aug 28, 2009)

dukyboi said:


> so anybody have birds?? show your pics?? oh and do u know any good aussie bird sites??



bondi beach mate, plenty of nice looking birds down there.


----------



## pdsn99 (Aug 28, 2009)

Gizmo is my little fella. Bit of a bugger some times but on the whole a good bird. A lot noiser than my reptiles:evil:


----------



## PhilK (Aug 28, 2009)

I see Gizmo enjoys a bit of a bath too! Archie looooves the water


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 28, 2009)

*I Love Birds*

I Love BIRDS. Girls of the Playboy Mansion is an awesome show. I'd post some pics but have'nt got any at work. Not sure on the link to the website though:lol:




Oh you meant Birds as in the winged variety. I have a cockatoo that's been stuffed. He was my pet for many many years. Harry was his name. He was the most fascinating animal I have ever known. Bought him from some Greek people in Altona Meadows in Victoria.

This thing could speak Greek (Yassu - Dekanis - scipsy glipsy). I tought him loads of things. The old lady next door at the old house was putting the washing out one day. Harry was sitting there and wolf whistled at her.

She told Harry to shut up. Harry told her to ???? Off. I guess I should'nt have taught him some things

I would love to have a Raptor as a pet. I looked after a Black Shouldered kyte once who had been winged by a car. The most beautiful creature.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 28, 2009)

I like KFC...


----------



## DragonOwner (Aug 28, 2009)

MoJO my female green cheek conure





MaYa my female cinnamon green cheek conure




Aqua my male blue quaker


----------



## jacorin (Aug 28, 2009)

we have Superb Parrots,budgies,Mulga Parrots,Gouldian finches,4 diff types of lorikeets,Sulpher crested Cockatoo,Kakarikis,Red rumped Parrots,Cockatiel.....in all a total of......about 54 birds


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 6, 2009)

my bub i haven't bought yet, hes still tiny!


----------



## kupper (Sep 6, 2009)

how long until you get the little fella asharee?


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Sep 6, 2009)

I love birds.I own a 9 year old Alexandrine Parrot & he is a huge part of the family.Rather noisy though but u get use to it.He's such a character & he talks heaps as well.
Would one day love to own an African Grey parrot and some Owls


----------



## kupper (Sep 6, 2009)

2 red tailed blacks a cocky 2 wa galahs half dozen cockerteils and working on a major mitchell


----------



## reptiledude1 (Sep 6, 2009)

i hate birds but for some reason i will hold bigger parotts and them birds but i am very scared of budgies they freak me out


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 6, 2009)

about 7 weeks kupper


----------



## kupper (Sep 6, 2009)

if you ahd the time or the experience i would be recomending maybe picking him up whilst he is still weaning 

maybe at teh one spoon feed a day point helps the bonding process but dont attempt it if you have never had a bird before


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 6, 2009)

i've never hand fed a bird before lol, we have had birds before though


----------



## DragonOwner (Sep 6, 2009)

i wouldn't reccomend people not to hand feed unless you have done so before or a breeder shows you how a few times then lets you feed while there watching. Its a myth that if you hand rear they bond better to you i hand reared my blue quaker and he hates me. I hand reared my MoJo and lucky enough she loves me. The more time you spend with the bird is what forms the bond, some birds like my quaker choose one person to love then won't allow others near him. Both my green cheek conures 1 i hand reared 1 i didn't both fight over my attention. Most breeders will not sell a unweaned bird well a very good breeder won't. The breeder i got MoJo from even allowed me to take her before paying him thats got to tell you something. The person who sold me my quaker doesn't hand rear and will sell to anyone willing to buy one. You have to be carefull as there are alot of scamers out there, I know for a fact Joy will not allow her birds to leave till there fully weaned. I brought birds off Joy before and i can tell you there very friendly the female sun conure i brought off her chewed through her box on the way home climbed up my shoulder and started cuddling and preening me. I no longer have my pair of sun conures as they were killed and eaten by a snake this was before i moved. We lived beside a vacant land back then. Joy is a very good breeder and spends a good amount of time handling and playing with her birds. Ash you will have no problems your green cheek conure will be a very friendly well adjusted bird.


----------



## feral1 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Indian ringneck*

A indian ringneck i have which has been hand raised


----------



## KaaTom (Sep 6, 2009)

*Such a character*

This is Prince he is a Princess parrot, he was hand raised by his breeder and we bought him a few months ago now...


----------



## kupper (Sep 6, 2009)

my first red tailed black i hand reared from 5 week old the second was hand reared by someone else 

the second hates me with a passion the first loves me too much


----------



## swaddo (Sep 7, 2009)

reckon wild birds are great, but cant handle them in cages. just don't think it is right to cage them up.



 
Watchful parent guarding the eggs





superb fairy wren (male)





superb fairy wren (female)





Eastern Spinebill





young Wood Duck


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 7, 2009)

my god i haate plovers LOL


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 7, 2009)

Which are the quieter/less exciteable parrots? Speaking from experience please (all parrots are considered loud by the general public)

I know all parrots chatter and whistle... but do they only do that lovely ear shattering schreech when they're upset? Any breeds that are known for being quieter/more laid back?


----------



## gregcranston (Sep 7, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> Which are the quieter/less exciteable parrots? Speaking from experience please (all parrots are considered loud by the general public)
> 
> I know all parrots chatter and whistle... but do they only do that lovely ear shattering schreech when they're upset? Any breeds that are known for being quieter/more laid back?


From what I've heard Superb and Regent parrots are supposed to be quieter parrots, but don't know for sure as I've never had either. Hoping to get a hand-raised Superb parrot male in a couple of months.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 7, 2009)

I agree Swaddo, love the Plover pic.... ballsy eh? have anyone watching your back? When I was a kid and used to play cricket with my mates during Spring, you would always try to hit the ball to the Plovers corner and watch the fielders stop in their tracks :lol:


----------



## JasonL (Sep 7, 2009)

Though Plovers don't do as much damage as these guys.... really, you should never approach these guys on the side of the road, and esp if they have a chick....as they could follow you back to your car and peck on the window, scaring the **** out of all inside...esp when the car in front won't move preventing you from driving off :lol:


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 7, 2009)

LOL speaking from experience there Jason?


----------



## jacorin (Sep 7, 2009)

the King Parrot is also known as a good handraised bird,as well as the princess.

dont forget,some of the birds mentioned are on licence,so u may need to get your bird licence (if you dont have already)


----------



## No-two (Sep 7, 2009)

Birds suck, I don't understand why hybrid birds fetch more then the pure of either parent species and they're pretty sought after aswell.


----------



## jacorin (Sep 7, 2009)

same thing as snakes m8,they're goin for mutations(colours)


----------



## BJC-787 (Sep 7, 2009)

i love birds 
i have over 50 finches
20 parrots
35 pigeons


----------

